# Recessed dome in ceiling?



## KatyE (Oct 24, 2009)

We are renovating our home's entry.  It is a small room (4.5'x5') with both an exterior door and interior door.  The exterior door opens into the room.
The problem that I have is that I have a certain kind of light I would like to use, but I can't seem to find it in a height less than 13".  Our clearance from ceiling to top of the door is 11".  I'm wondering if  we could find some sort of decorative recess dome that we could install in the ceiling (the drywall isn't up yet), which would buy us a few inches.  I would say that it couldn't be any more than about 8" diameter.  Does anyone know if such a thing exists?  Or am I going to be stuck with a flush mount light?  The house is 120 years old, and I am trying to match this light with some of the exterior and front porch lighting, basically to play on the fact that this entryway actually was the exterior in the original house, as we realized when we tore out the plaster.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 26, 2009)

What an interesting idea!! I think it would look great. 

So, how to do it. My first thought would be to build a 'tray' ceiling. This would be angular but perhaps easier. Just drywall a recessed box. You may want to make a plywood box and install that and drywall over it. 






As for a dome recess - These guys may be able to help you
RWM-inc. Crown Mouldings and Radius Mouldings- archway moulding, window moulding, door moulding

You would build a circular recess (easier said than done) and then put a radius cove inside the recess. 

What a great project - I want to see some pictures when its done.


----------



## ezski (Jan 8, 2010)

In order to install pendant lights in our master bathroom, our contractor created two "boxes" between our trusses to hang the pendants.  It looks fantastic and everyone who has seen them comments on how neat they are. We wanted 12" deep boxes, but due to the slant of the roof, we could only have 9" deep boxes. The boxes are 17" wide, less than the span betwen trusses due to the fact we wanted them centered over the tub and the trusses did not line up properly.


----------



## lightingking (Feb 4, 2010)

Those boxes do look fantastic! And yes KatyE, the boxes are the best way to accomplish what you want. We've done similar projects for clients with home of the same time period.

Finding the right fixtures is probably just as difficult.

Check out the FreeLightingForums and see if anyone there will know of some places you can pick them up. 

Cheers


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

KatyE said:


> but I can't seem to find it in a height less than 13".  Our clearance from ceiling to top of the door is 11".


Post a link; I have removed chain links from a hanging lamp the customer wanted to have over the breakfast table.


----------

